# Womens trial



## Debthomas (Nov 11, 2004)

Any news on the Q?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Q, AM, and Open, too! 

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Rain, wind snowing there?? ..


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

I heard 2 dropped in the first series of the Derby


----------



## jpford (Mar 15, 2009)

One of the volunteer roles now should be reporter, or social media coordinator for each test. Any news out there at all? I know that Trappe did not get snow yesterday...


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations to Don Bovers in winning the Open with #66.
2nd to Newt & Getty
3rd to Pat Burns (don't know which dog)
4th to Newt & Jezzie
Dont have the jams.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations to Newt Cropper for winning the Amateur with Getty

Sorry, I don't have any other placements.


----------



## PRJFLATS (Feb 14, 2005)

Results are posted on Entry Express. Big thanks to all our judges, bird boys, guns and volunteers who worked so hard and especially on Saturday in miserable conditions. Congratulations to all who finsihed the trial.

Priscilla Johnson FT Secretary


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

lbbuckler said:


> Congratulations to Newt Cropper for winning the Amateur with Getty
> 
> Sorry, I don't have any other placements.


Man! Almost a doubleheader! Congrats Newt on the 2nd in the Open and 1st in the AM!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations, Don Bovers..and "#66", Ho'olapu Mea Hula, ....in the Open!!
Judy


----------



## Bonnie & Tom R (Dec 9, 2005)

Happy Halloween to Ghost and Don on their Open win.

Tom and Bonnie


----------



## mjolnir (Nov 21, 2004)

To Patti, Eliz, a big thank you for all your help at the qualifying and derby. With everything you had to do on the weekend Patti I can not believe the amount of work you did for us and again thanks for everything. I am sure that Lisa sends the same thank you.

Peter.


----------



## Doug Cybula (Mar 2, 2009)

Congrats to Don & Mary Bovers on your open win with Ghost! You've still got it buddy!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Great to see such success by one that is totally a gentleman as a judge and as a competitor. Outstanding sportsmanship and always a "good luck" in both compacities..and sets up challenging tests as well. 

Hope "Ghost" enjoyed lots of Happy Halloween treats!!..maybe a few for Mary and Don as well!!

Judy


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to go Don and Ghost.


----------

